# The Ideal Solution (No, really, that's its name)



## Dane man (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks to Tempus for sparking my curiosity, I was able to find, online, the original solution packet that was printed by Ideal Toy Corp back in 1980-ish, when the cube first came out. This was the original, official solution that was given to the Rubik's cube. I created a PDF version available for download.

Download here: The Ideal Solution PDF

Looking at it now, it's funny a few of the phrases they use (for example saying "Rubik's cube" in the possessive instead of "The Rubik's cube" the way we say it today), and a lot of the seriously underestimated information (such as saying that the cube has "over 3 billion possible color combinations" and "Rubik's cube can even be solved in 2 minutes flat!").

I think it's a very interesting solution. A corners first solution involving solving the top layer first, then the bottom layer, then the 4 middle edges. I've created a wiki page just for this solution. Y'all can help with it if you want.

Anyway, just an interesting historical artifact. Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 30, 2014)

Huh, that is an interesting method that they teach there. Does anyone know if it has an actual name nowadays (or what if would be most similar to?)


----------



## stoic (Jun 30, 2014)

Interesting artifact, cheers for sharing.


----------



## Deductionist (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow that's really cool, where did you find that?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice!



Dane man said:


> Looking at it now, it's funny a few of the phrases they use (for example saying "Rubik's cube" in the possessive instead of "The Rubik's cube" the way we say it today), and a lot of the seriously underestimated information (such as saying that the cube has "over 3 billion possible color combinations" and "Rubik's cube can even be solved in 2 minutes flat!").



To be honest, it's kind of weird that we say "the Rubik's Cube", since it's a name at the beginning.


----------



## Villyer (Jul 6, 2014)

Dane man said:


> (such as saying that the cube has "over 3 billion possible color combinations" and "Rubik's cube can even be solved in 2 minutes flat!")



I've heard media likes to use numbers more easily understood by the people. They probably felt that "3 billion" would sound larger than the actual figure to most people due to it being more familiar as a large number.


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 21, 2014)

Villyer said:


> I've heard media likes to use numbers more easily understood by the people. They probably felt that "3 billion" would sound larger than the actual figure to most people due to it being more familiar as a large number.


I think it's more likely that since it was so early on, they just didn't know, and since they didn't think anyone would care thry didn't make an effort to find a correct number.


----------



## hugg (Jan 3, 2017)

I got an original copy of the pamphlet for Christmas. It had been in someone's attic, and they brought it to my cousin's antique shop. It is neat.


----------



## Jaylan Anderson (Nov 28, 2017)

i have the original booklet


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 29, 2017)

Neat.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 5, 2018)

It's a lot like beginner's Waterman


----------



## CubingRF (Jan 6, 2018)

Dane man said:


> Thanks to Tempus for sparking my curiosity, I was able to find, online, the original solution packet that was printed by Ideal Toy Corp back in 1980-ish, when the cube first came out. This was the original, official solution that was given to the Rubik's cube. I created a PDF version available for download.
> 
> Download here: The Ideal Solution PDF
> 
> ...



Historical, noice discovery!

The language though! 
"You're a Cubis!"
"The Object"


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 6, 2018)

JediJupiter said:


> I think it's more likely that since it was so early on, they just didn't know, and since they didn't think anyone would care thry didn't make an effort to find a correct number.


It's exactly that. They simply didn't know so they guessed.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Jun 28, 2018)

I must be dense. I am not able to follow the instructions using The Ideal Solution (PDF here). I have the cube solved on the bottom and on the top, with the exception of the Target Piece. The missing target piece is in Storage Position X, as shown in Figure 21. It's at this point that I've been unable to follow the directions.

I do step a1 (Front counter-clockwise)
I do step a2 (center left)
I do not understand the 'stop' note or what steps should follow.
In my case, the blue is top and red is front. The missing piece has blue on right and red on back.
I'm stuck. Beyond what I've explained above, I'm not sure what else I need to provide in asking for help. Any guidance will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Andrew

*UPDATE:*
I got it figured out. It took some time observing what was happening and combining that with 35-40 year old memories, but now I've got it. I don't know why the old manual is so unclear and complicated. Depending on the use case, it has 14 to over 20 steps. I've trimmed it down to 7 or 10 (depending on the use case). The remaining steps in the manual solve the cube just as I remember. I'll document my method for this step in the process as soon as I get the time.

I got proficient at the cube in the summer of 1980. Then I didn't do it except occasionally for a few years after that. Today was the first day I've solved the cube in 35 years, give-or-take. It's kind of nice. Now a few more times to get it memorized.


----------

